

Mythbusters Banned From Discussing RFID By Visa And Mastercard - petewarden
http://www.disinfo.com/2012/02/mythbusters-banned-from-discussing-rfid-by-visa-and-mastercard/

======
espo
The statement (from 2008) has since been redacted by Adam.

'MythBusters' co-host backpedals on RFID kerfuffle:
<http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-10031601-52.html>

------
mebassett
perhaps an intrepid researcher or phd student in comp sci/ee/IT could do a
project on how trackable and hackable those RFID chips are. A bit how
cambridge researchers hacked the Chip And Pin system and published their
results awhile back.
([http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/research/security/banking/nopin/pres...](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/research/security/banking/nopin/press-
release.html) )

